# dd fm india



## ddhar_68 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, i am D.Dhar fm India. An engineer with 14 yrs of Business development experience ( wind power plants, field instrumentation, diesel generators) .hv been trying to move to canada , passed the visa eligibility test. can u share with me the prospects of above field in canada.
rgds,


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi dd fm India, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Canada country section since you'll get more response there.

Regards,
Karen


----------

